# Ninjutsu Suppliers



## Cryozombie

Hey.  I know there is a thread in the Locker Room for Martial Arts Suppliers, but I was hoping we could start compiling a list here of suppliers that sell stuff exclusivley for (or of interest to, anyhow) Ninjutsu practitoners.  Weapons, Training gear, Videos, Uniforms/Patches, etc... for Bujinkan, Jinekan, Genbukan, Toshindo, etc... 

Lets make this a good resource.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit

www.mushamono.com

www.timbathurst.net

www.budomart.com


----------



## Commuter

http://www.n-i-n.com/
http://www.ninjutsu.com/
http://www.skhquest.com/


----------



## Don Roley

Nimravus said:
			
		

> www.mushamono.com



Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mushamono has a real evil reputation on various boards for taking money and then merely giving excuses instead of the goods promised. Go to Kutaki.org and see the thread about it there. Punch in the word over at Budoseek and see what you get.

Recently the owner took a trip to Japan on money he borrowed from people. He did not tell them it was a loan. He took their money promising to give them goods and came to Japan instead. Now that he is back he is promising to return the money because he can't give them their products. I would demand some interest for that type of loan myself.

(Oh, and stories I have heard say that the guy was kept at arms length by all the Japanese. One said that he just felt slimy and untrustworthy.)

His web site is down, but there is contact information listed. A few people have wondered if he will try to get back into the same scam some time in the future. Stay away from him under any circumstances.


----------



## Cryozombie

That link appears dead.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit

Aiight, my mistake.

http://www.geocities.com/hamster_huey_24/menu.html

http://www.baskweb.com/store/home_9.asp?mscid=10528027700000000000000107


----------



## Cryozombie

Rubber Training Shuko 

http://www.angelfire.com/ks3/green27712/catalog/catalogframes1.htm


----------



## MerKaBa

www.atouchofzen.com


----------



## Tengu6

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Rubber Training Shuko
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ks3/green27712/catalog/catalogframes1.htm


 
That is the old link, here is the current one:

http://www.budoweapons.com

FYI, he is having a problem with the training shuko, he says they dont fit the hand right but he will have it resolved shortly. I have spoken with some of his clients and they say his stuff is top notch. He also custom makes equipment so if you dont see it, ask.

Mark Bush


----------



## Shinkengata

http://www.ipponsupplies.com

Good site. I've ordered several things from them. They all arrived at my doorstep BEFORE my requested arrival date, and were good quality. I just recently recieved a pair of the Leather Rikio Spark Jikatabi from them and they were in excellent condition and great quality. They also have some sort of discount program for dojos.


----------



## Koinu

For all your Quest DVD needs in Australia and New Zealand. www.budobiz.com
http://www.users.on.net/~dbowley/ Custom forged Buki such as Shuko , Kunai (all styles) , Tessen , Shuriken Bo ,Hira, Senban , Jutte , Suntetsu , Yari and Shakujo heads etc etc etc. Special order  Steel weapons as well as wooden and plastic training weapons on request. Please be sure to read FAQ and Weapons for sale page if you have any Questions after that feel free to email me.


----------



## shinbushi

www.bujinweapons.com


----------



## Kazuki

Hey, do u have some links to .avi movies, some training materials or something ???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Here is a link to Ed Martin's website and store.  Click on Dojo and
then equipment to find out what he sells.  His Booken seem to
last forever and are extremely sturdy.
http://www.pennsylvaniabujinkan.com/

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> H.  His Booken seem to
> last forever and are extremely sturdy.
> http://www.pennsylvaniabujinkan.com/



I LOVE my Bokken I that goit from him, BUT the handle was a bit long IMO.  I cut mine down with a power saw, and its a great tool now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Ed's bookens are more of a tachi length, hence why they 
are longer.  They are simply awesome though. (Durable)

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ShinobiYa

ShinobiYa : http://*shinobiya*.bravehost.com/*ShinobiYa*.html 

Specialist on Making Custom Made Japanese Style Shinobi Shozoku such you can see on Japanese Ninja Movies. Made by Japanese.


----------



## Nin01

Excellent thread thank you. Wha happen to Shinobiya?


----------



## Don Roley

www.tenguweapons.com

The above is run by a guy in Japan who trains in the Bujinkan, as well as being a nice, dependable guy.

I put in an order for the latest DVDs from Quest late Monday night- Japan time. When I came home from work today (Wednesday) they were waiting for me. And no, it was not overnight service. In Japan they are so efficient that if you get things down to the post office early enough in the morning it may just get to you the next day.

They ship from Japan and have things like the Quest stuff at decent prices before anyone else can get them I think. Monday was the day that Quest released the DVDs I ordered (Hikan Densho) to the general public.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Don,

I have not ordered anything from them yet but plan to in the near future.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt

Any reccomendations on where to get the following items:

Black Gi of high quality (what brands do you recomend?)
Indoor Tabi (black) and (outdoor/rubber sole) Gikatabi (black)
Kyahan (leggings / wraps)
Tekkou (wrist wraps)

Hopefully all from one store?

Thanks!


----------



## J.Goldschmidt

I still cannot find a Black indoor Tabi in size 29.0cm 

anyone? help please!


----------



## saru1968

J.Goldschmidt said:


> I still cannot find a Black indoor Tabi in size 29.0cm
> 
> anyone? help please!


 

where does your Instructor get them from, his/her tabi that is?


----------



## J.Goldschmidt

saru1968 said:


> where does your Instructor get them from, his/her tabi that is?



From Japan, he goes almost every year, and brings things back for students, but since I just joined his class, I missed the boat so-to-speak...


----------



## Tenguyugen

Tabiforless.com has them, and they ship from the US. Black are on the way (summer lining instead of the fleece lining in the top of the line model) in addition to white with cotton sole for Budo.


----------



## newtothe dark

http://www.shinobigear.com/
http://www.bokkendowoodworks.com/index.html
http://crane-mountain.com/index.htm

Some of my favorites


----------



## newtothe dark

Hello again http://shinobiya.bravehost.com/ShinobiYa.html Shinobiya is back up and running!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newtothe dark

A good friend of mine who does Akido gets his gear from http://www.aikiwood.com/aikiwood2.htm
They are a bit pricey but high Qualitity


----------



## Gumbercules

Thanks for the links, some good resources posted here. I can peronsally vouch for Tengu Yugengaisha, they are here in my hometown and the stuff they import from Japan is amazing. Best indoor Tabi we have ever used.  We wear their black Soldier model, very nice quality and their prices are very reasonable.
http://www.tengu-yugen.com


----------



## Mizu

Hello,

This is a very interesting thread.
I would like to invite everyone to visit my shop.

www.yarinohanzo.com

Most of the items are handmade by me.

Thank you
Francesco Buffini
Bujinkan Shidoshi
Italy


----------



## kcs

www.tenguweapons.com has quest videos shipped from japan and they are quick delivering.


----------



## el murcielago

Hello forum,

I just received Masaaki Hatsumi's new book.

Not only here I saw him wearing leather indoor tabis, which look very good and also seem to be very stable.

I checked all the boards I know and used google but I could not find any infos on those tabi.

I know that there is one shop in Turkey, but before I order there I would like to find out which shoes Sensei may wear or what alternative can be shown to me considering indoor tabis made of leather.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## savagek

Hello all, 

I have ordered size 14 leather tabi from leathertabi.com and I love them. 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## Kreth

savagek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have ordered size 14 leather tabi from leathertabi.com and I love them.
> 
> Ken Savage
> www.winmartialarts.com


You know what they say about guys with big feet....







They have a hell of a time finding tabi. :rofl:


----------



## el murcielago

OK, another supporter of leathertabi.net. Thanks for the info!

Any alternatives concerning good indoor tabi? Or has anyone an idea which one Hatsumi Sensei uses?


----------



## Monadnock

Dude, that's like your 5th crosspost I've found. And they don't look like any style I am familiar with. What ryu are your designs taken from?


----------



## Korisuya

I run the webstore www.korisuya.com, you people might know me as scottbaioisdead on youtube or other forums. we sell lots of authentic ninjutsu tools so i'm just throwing my info into this thread


----------



## ginny

I would like to add http://www.newburyninjutsu.co.uk/

for the uk, i do not train here but have found their training equipment very good, and useful for somebody in the uk who cannot get anything because of uk customs!

carry on the good work http://www.newburyninjutsu.co.uk/

g


----------



## ginny

hi

anyone know of any place that make traditional weapons in the uk?

g


----------



## Satt

Does anyone have experience purchasing Tabi boots from www.ninjutsu.com ? 

If so, what was your experience? How did the size you ordered fit? I know there is a scale and you are supposed to order a little smaller than your normal shoe size. I have an 11.5 US size shoe. From what I have read, I should order a size 11 Tabi. Does that sound right for ninjutsu.com? Thanks in advance for your time on this matter.


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi Satt,

You may notice that the sizing on tabi (both indoor and outdoor [jika tabi]) aer not like other typical shoe sizings. In fact, they start at 23 and go to about 33, so looking for a size 11 may be a frustrating thing....

To measure yourself for tabi, simply take a tape measure to your foot (from the end of your heel through to the end of your big toe), and find that measurement in centimetres. That's your size! For example I am a size 28.

You'll find that that measurement style is pretty universal for tabi, pretty much wherever you get them from, so once you find your size, you'll be set and safe to order from whomsoever you prefer.


----------



## Bruno@MT

They also shrink half a centimeter or so when you wash them, even if washing them does not constitute more than sloshing them around in lukewarm water with a bit of soap. So if you come up at 28.5 cm, it's better to round to 29 because otherwise they'll really be uncomfortable after the first time you washed them.


----------



## Chris Parker

Indoor tabi, yes. Jika tabi don't really get washed (and from Satt's post, mentioning "tabi boots" I get the feeling that that is what we are talking about here) so it's less of a concern. That said, I would still go with Bruno and round up, rather than down.


----------



## stephen

Bruno@MT said:


> They also shrink half a centimeter or so when you wash them, even if washing them does not constitute more than sloshing them around in lukewarm water with a bit of soap. So if you come up at 28.5 cm, it's better to round to 29 because otherwise they'll really be uncomfortable after the first time you washed them.




In most martial arts the power is in the belt, that's why they don't wash them. But in Ninjutsu it's in the tabi, so you shouldn't wash those. Think of all the training you're putting right down the drain!


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi

I ordered a pair of the outdoor tabi through www.ninjutsu.com and they were a bit too big for me.  They are made by Rikio, and I think they are the cheapest ones available through Rikio.  I went through a place called JapanZone.com about three weeks ago.  They have a nice selection of Rikio, and Marugo and they got here within 1 week from Japan.  You will have to pay $20 for shipping via air mail, but all together I think I paid $70 for a quality pair of Keikai's, two pairs of socks and the shipping.


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi

Also, for those interested two of my students run there own martial arts supply store up in Caddilac, Michigan.  They make custom hanbos, and jo's, and they will give Bujinkan memebers a discount.  The site is www.mountainfire.weebly.com


----------



## lma

Tell me what you would like to see and I will see what I can do . Sensible suggestions only please ...


----------



## Ninpo Mart

Hello my Ninjutsu brothers. Check out my site. If there is anything you need just give me a shout. I'm not looking to just sell stuff here i'm also looking to be an active member especially in this section of the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Cryozombie

I'm gonna toss this out here, because there are not too many places to get a Ken/Tsurugi out there, and I'm rather happy with mine from here... plus the guy who makes this stuff is a nice guy.

http://www.budocraft.biz/


----------

